# Buying CDS Online Part 2



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

I was wondering, when ordering from international online retailers, aside from using a credit card, is it possible to use some sort of pre-paid card that I can purchase locally? I know many pre-paid cards for sale in the US, can only be used in the US. Are there any pre-paid cards for sale in the US that can be used for making purchases online at a retailer located outside the US?

Thank you.

Fan66


----------

